# Advice... Needed!!



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW DO U HAVE TO HAVE REAL PLANTS FOR YOUR TROPICAL FISH.... AND ND I JUST STARTED UP MY NEW TANK 84LITERS :d WHY ARE THEY SOO MANY TINY BUBBLES..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

No you don't have to have plants.

The bubbles are always in there when you add new water. It's from the water pressure and the air escaping.

Please don't use caps . About 99 percent of people won't answer.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

ok im sorry , so how long will it take, its already been just ova a day, its a new tank and whole fresh water.. dont worry i already put the conditioner..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It usually takes about a week to go away... but just swish the water up a bit, and take the bubbles off. They usually don't last long.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

oh yeah, but i dont really wanna put my hands in the water, as i just added the water conditioner, shall i just wait for it to go away?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Water conditioner will not hurt your hands. Just rinse them before and after putting them in the tank. Do not use soap on your hands before putting them in the tank.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

but coz i have the conditioner in da water, wont it spoil it, nd spoil the water
?


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

ok i will do that now nd telll you how it went


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

k thanks, ive done wat i can, theres still a bit left, but will that go eventually, and plus i still gota put stress zyme in2days, then it sud b ready soon rite?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

No. You will need to cycle your tank before adding fish. Read up on the nitrogen cycle, there is a sticky about it somewhere. You can do a fish or fishless cycle, but it is reccomended that you do fishless. If you are impatient, like me, you can buy bio-spira the same time you buy fish and add it to the tank for a quicker cycle. That is basically adding the bacteria needed to keep your ammonia and nitrite levels down.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah but after i add ztress zyme dnt i wait like a week or 2 to cycle it around? coz i was told to put stress coat den stress zyme 2dayz later den wait 7 - 10 dayz nd it will b ok?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

No, those will not cycle your tank faster, not like biospira. If you got this advice from a fish store, don't listen. Most pet stores are only there to make money and either don't know what they're talking about or are just trying to sell you something.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

then how do i go bout doing this? nd wat do i do wid it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Have you read about the nitrogen cycle yet?


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah, i have an externinl filter, wid bio max.. will dat help?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

No.......Read about the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

ok den.. i will do that


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

dangerk said:


> yeah but after i add ztress zyme dnt i wait like a week or 2 to cycle it around? coz i was told to put stress coat den stress zyme 2dayz later den wait 7 - 10 dayz nd it will b ok?


ok. if you want a response from any of the senior members on this forum, take the time to type/ speak properly. You're not hangin with your homies on a corner. You are in a forum where proper english is used, much the same as if you were asking your boss a question. you wouldn't be talking slang to them either. try it and you may find you get better answers and more responces.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you, Girth. I was wondering how long people were going to let this go unmentioned.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Thank you, Girth. I was wondering how long people were going to let this go unmentioned.


I would have earlier but fortunately that was the first post I read from Dangerk. it drove me nuts reading it so I thought I would inform our new FF friend what we expect in return for advice  Lets hope he takes it, lots to be learned here on FF


Ziggy.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i honestly couldnt even read it!
to read it properly id have to re read it a few times, and who bothers to do that?


----------

